# Dover dam



## TuscRiverYaker (Apr 22, 2014)

Has anyone been to dover dam since the construction has finished up? There was a small window last fall if I remember right? If so did you have any luck?


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

I beat the dam up last fall. At least 3 times a week. Got alot of smallies some saugeye and a few pike. I work right beside the bpat ramp in dover. And I have a jet boat so I hit it pretty frequently. Some days are crazy and others u won't catch a fish


----------



## TuscRiverYaker (Apr 22, 2014)

Is that the paid ramp above the treatment plant?


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Would love to have a jet boat.


----------



## TuscRiverYaker (Apr 22, 2014)

Koonzie have you fished it from the bank?


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Not for a long time and that was only a couple times. Ill be down tho when the river comes down.


----------



## TuscRiverYaker (Apr 22, 2014)

Okay I plan on going a lot more this year


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

What's the best area off 800 from shore to target pike?


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes that is the paid ramp. I have never paid though. Dover ski club used to own that ramp and there was a fee but I fished it all year used that ramp every time. And no one said anything to me. I believe they are putting in a park and a new boat ramp this summer. That would be sweet


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes they are going to put a new ramp and park in.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Will it be above or below the small dam there?


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

It will be upstream of the small dam. Probably in the same spot the old one is in now.


----------



## outcast66 (Feb 18, 2012)

Dover Ski Club does own the ramp. Since so many people didn't pay like they were supposed to, now you have to be a member to launch there. If a member finds a rig there without a membership tag hanging on the rear view, they are supposed to call the police and have them towed. Thanks for not paying !!!!!


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

That ramp is a beat up and junk. I was told that dover ski club doesn't own that anymore. So I have never paid along with the other fifteen people I know. Have been doing this for two years. And will continue until told otherwise


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

Ifi have to pay to drop my 10,000$ boat off of a 2 foot drop with giant chunks of cement sticking up then I will go elsewhere. If your money would keep it maintained I would have no problem paying to launch.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Eyeseekerr,

That train of thought will go a long way toward having vehicles towed, which makes for a rough end to a day. It happened to us in Canada when we launched from a small dirt ramp above a hydroelectric dam that had been used by patrons of the camp we were in for many years. We launched 4 boats only to come back to find 2 tow vehicles had been towed. Fortunately we were able to drag boats back to camp with the trailers we had and get the trucks before the impound closed for the night (some 50 miles away). It's not a situation I wish on anyone.


Outcast66,

As Eyeseekerr has said, the word spread by people that you encounter in the neighborhood is that the Dover Boat and Ski Club is defunct. I'm not going to argue whether the land is or is not owned by them, as I'm quite sure it is private land in any case.

I've used the ramp in the past, but I don't think I have in the last couple of years. I would be fine with paying a couple bucks here and there to launch, but I've had a hard time finding contact info for anyone involved in the club. Even asking folks I encountered fishing at the ramp and in the neighborhood.

A simple sign with a contact number, email, web address or something else would go a long way toward boosting membership and collecting launch fees. A member left a flyer under my wiper blade while I was out on the river one day, but I misplaced the flyer before I had time to call. I even passed them on the river on my way in and they never spoke a word to me. Had I known who it was, I would have settled up and paid $20 or so for the times I had used the ramp.

I'm not a fan of dropping cash in an unlocked can at the ramp when I don't know who I am paying, or if my payment will be retrieved before it gets rained on, or even by the right person.

Outcast66, if you have contact info, post it or PM it. I enjoy that stretch of the river, but am always leery of whether or not my tow vehicle will be there when I get back. But, it's a double edged sword, if you don't spend time there, there is no other way to get in contact with the right people. I've tried to dig up info on the club a number of times and never found anything other than that one lost flyer.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a pass, I think it's $15 for a non voting member and $25 if you want to vote. 15 bucks is a year boat ramp pass. They give you a card and a tag to hang on your mirror. Google Dover Boat and Ski Club and it should give you a contact name. They said they are towing. The new ramp will be a welcome addition to the river when it's built.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Atwood,

Thanks. After I posted last night, I searched again and found a cell number and a name.

A new ramp will certainly be nice. $15 is certainly fair for annual access to the ramp.


----------



## Seamop (Jul 20, 2013)

Please Eyeseekerr, let us know what kind of rig is too nice to pay to use someone elses ramp but will use it for free!!! So I know which one to look for. Maybe if you and your 15 buddies paid there fair share the club could afford some renovation on the ramp. $15 is an extremely reasonable fee for a year of access, especially considering the next public ramp is Bolivar or Tusky. As of Jan 28, the club members have voted against selling the property to the city. I am not a voting member so that is all the info I have.


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

Well like the other guy said there is no phone number no contact info nothing about private ramp. All that is there is a rusted up steel box with a hole in it. Unless that has changed in the last three months. I am not against paying fifteen bucks ain't nothing to launch boat all year. Also i have a jet boat I can fish many more miles of tusc rvr muskingum and walhonding.don't need stretch of dover. I will also say that i worded that wrong. Not fifteen of my buddies. Fifteen others I have seen and talked to. And it ain't like the dover police weren't never around. Or two or three jetskies. Or a bunch of kayaks. Nobody ever said a word to me. Everyone was friendly and asked how the fishing was. And u won't have to worry about me using it cause I just got done repainting my trailer from scraping all the paint off last year on the drop off. And I won't be back until a new ramp is put in.


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

http://m.timesreporter.com/article/20150120/News/150129917


----------



## Seamop (Jul 20, 2013)

^^^ I stand corrected...the last e-mail I got from the club said they voted against it.


----------

